# Rules Clarification - Abjure Specialist



## Bayonet_Chris (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Abjure Specialist*
> Your abjure spells are particularly flexible.
> *Prerequisites:* Spell mastery with Abjure lists (you must know 6 Abjure spell lists).
> *Benefit:* When you cast an Abjure spell, choose its basic function as usual, such as energy resistance, damage reduction, or Armor Class bonus. However, you may choose to have the spell be adaptive. If you do, the first time you would be attacked or damaged by a source that matches a type you know an Abjure spell list for, the spell will switch to the appropriate element, alignment, or creature type. You can choose for this not to happen, but you can only choose whether to switch the first time you’re threatened.




Question - does the benefit of Abjure Specialist apply to Hex spells? Meaning can my mage cast a Hex Force 6, Gen 2 in order to reduce a target's energy resistance (all) by 15 and change it on the fly to another known Abjure list (say, Lightning) and reduce the energy resistance (lightning) by 30?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 26, 2007)

That wasn't the intention. It's intended to be used for yourself, not offensively. There could easily be a Hex Specialist feat, though. Also, if I were to redo it, I would probably change it so that it can switch the first time the targeted creature is threatened, so it could be used with allies.


----------

